# Need help choosing shingle color!



## kiff (Apr 12, 2009)

I am soon going to replace my roof. The color of my house is light yellow with white trim and has a dark green porch. I will be using owens corning architectural shingles. I have narrowed it down to two colors: estate gray or onyx black. Any professional advice on which color to choose, both aesthetically and functionally speaking would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Harmoney Const (Jan 4, 2008)

Are u stuck on those 2 different colors? Reason I ask is because the colors you listed as your home's color scheme are very diversified and I would think you would like to find a shingle with multiple colors blended into it to help bring your home's color scheme together better? Also with colors you have to remember that the darker the color the hotter it is soo with this in mind if you decide to go with a black shingle your attic will be much hotter soo I hope your ventillation is correct and with the gray shingle your attic will be much cooler in comparison to a black shingle!


----------



## kiff (Apr 12, 2009)

I am not completely stuck to those colors yet. They are very popular colors in this area and are readily available. I am open to any suggestions though. Thanks for the insight on the attic temp, that is definitely something for me to think about.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Pink with 2 snaps of the wrist. snap, snap


----------



## kiff (Apr 12, 2009)

MDRocket said:


> Make it the same color as your front door............I cant believe there are so many dumb questions on this place.


My front door is natural wood! This may seem like a dumb question for you, but it is a several thousand dollar investment for me and I would like to get it right.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

kiff said:


> My front door is natural wood! This may seem like a dumb question for you, but it is a several thousand dollar investment for me and I would like to get it right.


Then snap snap, pink it is. You go boy snap


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

some shingle manufacturers have a color rendering tool on thier websites you click on your house style and pick siding and roof colors
http://www.certainteed.com/colorViewLanding.aspx


----------



## kiff (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link tomstruble. Gray it will be.


----------



## LawnGuyLand (Jan 1, 2008)

Harmoney Const said:


> Are u stuck on those 2 different colors? Reason I ask is because the colors you listed as your home's color scheme are very diversified and I would think you would like to find a shingle with multiple colors blended into it to help bring your home's color scheme together better? Also with colors you have to remember that the darker the color the hotter it is soo with this in mind if you decide to go with a black shingle your attic will be much hotter soo I hope your ventillation is correct and with the gray shingle your attic will be much cooler in comparison to a black shingle!


Is this really true? In Saudi Arabia they wear black buurkas because they absorb more heat, causing a greater amout of airflow between the skin and the cloth, resulting in a cooler body temperature.


----------



## kiff (Apr 12, 2009)

MDRocket said:


> grey is so not you kiff..........you might want to ask around some more.


Wow man, how can I be like you? You are the coolest, but I'm sure you already know that because you probably get told that all the time by the constant horde of people bowing at your feet. You ought to write a book. Its been nice conversating with you, but at last I must go. I would love to spend the rest of my night posting on an internet message board, unfortunately I have a lot of things to do on a Saturday night, I really hate that.arty:

Thanks again to the people who offered professional advice.


----------



## Roofboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello,

Since those colors are very popular in your area you should be able to talk to your local supply house and find several addresses of houses with those colors installed. Although the certainteed link is helpful, it might be good for you to see the colors in real life.
As far as the other non-helpful posts... well I will not stoop to their level.


Keith


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

Onyx Black, you can't go wrong with that color. Works great with greens, yellows and whites.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Where is Ed?


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

oh, maybe he is sleeping.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

You can also try the Design Your Home Feature on my website, since it has more options than the Certainteed Color View.

I was thinking more in the lines of Harves Gold Color, in the Heritage Series, by Tamko with the Yellow exterior, or for a more subdued look, just Rustic Cedar.

But, since Grey has a light pigment of Green in it, that would pick up the colors from the porch, if it is an extensive sized porch area.

I was busy this morning helping Little Eddie find all of the Easter Eggs that the Easter Bunny left scattered around the house this morning, so sorry I didn't chime in earlier.

Should anyone even respond to that new jerk?

I think I am going to get rid of his foul attitude right now.

He sounds like he could give even hack contractors a bad image.

Ed


----------



## matthewcims (Feb 15, 2009)

i just put onyx black on a re roof of a close friend of my house. There house is blue (I know it has nothing to do with ur color) but id have to say that onyx black would go with just about anything and look neutral i guess to say.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the OC Duration Teak.


----------

